#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские проекты >  > > >  >  >  Проект перевода текстов по тибетской медицине

## Карма Палджор

После новогоднего отдыха открывается небольшой проект, посвященный переводу текстов по медицине с тибетского языка. Работа будет вестись на основании текстов из Тенгьюра (пять или шесть томов) и Ринчхен Тердзё (один-два тома). Приглашаются все желающие поработать над переводами или обработкой текстов. Исходные тексты будут выкладываться на site.gelug.ru в соответствующем разделе форума. Планируется делать не только перевод, но и составлять словари терминологии, справочники и пр.

Приглашаются все, кто хоть немного знаком с тибетским языком и тибетской медициной. Заодно можно будет улучшить свой уровень знания языка.

Обсуждать проект желательно на указанном сайте.

----------


## Майя П

> немного смущает:
> Приглашаются все, кто хоть немного знаком


планируется издание академическое или научно-популярное?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> планируется издание академическое или научно-популярное?


Скорее академическая и практическая направленность.

----------

Майя П (31.12.2010)

----------


## sherab

Сайт переехал на http://dharmalib.ru. 

Мне так написалось...

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Сайт переехал на http://dharmalib.ru. 
> 
> Мне так написалось...


Да. Сайт переехал туда. Все учетные записи были перенесены. И немного изменилось оформление. Работа над этим проектом продолжится осенью. Приглашаются те, кто хоть немного знаком с тибетским языком и интересуется ТМ. Все вопросы задавать на форуме сайта. Там же и будет вестись работа, выкладываться тексты и пр. Текстов очень много. Только если кто решится поработать, прошу не спрашивать что и где искать из словарей. Всё это в сети найти несложно. Также несложно отыскать и софт для набора (что-то есть и на сайте), шрифты (тоже есть на сайте). Если кто будет браться за тексты, то будет очень желательно показывать, что работа хоть как-то идет. Сообщения вида взял, показалось сложным, буду работать неспеша, читать, размывшлять - в расчет браться не будут

----------

